# Substrate aesthetics



## nduli (17 Aug 2013)

Guys, welcome some views here. Currently planning next scape and am considering teaming up cat litter, dragon stone and unipac Fuji sand. Likely to be an island configuration with wood included (redmoor root). Cat litter rocks and wood in centre and sand beach surrounding (ie not capping)

Anyone worked with cat litter and Fuji sand together and will it work?


----------



## Fruitflies (17 Aug 2013)

I have cat litter and sand in my tank- I'm finding that because the cat litter is so light- any movement from my hands in the tank or even just the fish rooting around and it gets on top of the sand, looks a bit of a mess and it is very hard/time consuming to pick off.


----------



## Henry (17 Aug 2013)

Aesthetically, I think the two will be similar. Cat litter/molar clay tends to have a terracotta colour to it, so won't clash with the Fiji sand.


----------

